# Pakistan's mangoes to get entry into US



## FalconsForPeace

American people will be able to taste world's most delicious mangoes, exported from Pakistan, this season.

"The US government has made gamma irradiation of food products a must for importing them to its markets, while Pakistan lacks any such facility. Now three US states have installed Gamma Radiation Processing Plants and they will do irradiation on their own," a senior official of the Punjab Agriculture Department told APP here on Monday.

He said that this has provided an opportunity for Pakistani mango exporters to enter markets of US states of Texas, Iowa, Mississippi where these plants have been installed. Pakistan is sixth largest mango-producing country in the world and many of its exporters have planned to enter the US markets this season.

He said that only in Punjab province, there are mango gardens on 271,700 acres of land and they produce 1.28 million tonnes of mangoes every year.

He said that there is a huge demand for Pakistani mangoes in the US markets. He said that Pakistani exporters can capture the US markets by ensuring continuous supply of mangoes.

He advised the would-be exporters of mangoes to the US this season to supply their produce on attractive rates to compete with other mango-supplying countries.

http://www.brecorder.com/2017/02/27/337980

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LA se Karachi

FalconsForPeace said:


> American people will be able to taste world's most delicious mangoes, exported from Pakistan, this season.
> 
> "The US government has made gamma irradiation of food products a must for importing them to its markets, while Pakistan lacks any such facility. Now three US states have installed Gamma Radiation Processing Plants and they will do irradiation on their own," a senior official of the Punjab Agriculture Department told APP here on Monday.
> 
> He said that this has provided an opportunity for Pakistani mango exporters to enter markets of US states of Texas, Iowa, Mississippi where these plants have been installed. Pakistan is sixth largest mango-producing country in the world and many of its exporters have planned to enter the US markets this season.
> 
> He said that only in Punjab province, there are mango gardens on 271,700 acres of land and they produce 1.28 million tonnes of mangoes every year.
> 
> He said that there is a huge demand for Pakistani mangoes in the US markets. He said that Pakistani exporters can capture the US markets by ensuring continuous supply of mangoes.
> 
> He advised the would-be exporters of mangoes to the US this season to supply their produce on attractive rates to compete with other mango-supplying countries.
> 
> http://www.brecorder.com/2017/02/27/337980



YES! Finally!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ABCharlie

Yes, yes, yes!! I am in Texas and I will finally get to eat Pakistani mangoes!! 

There is no better mango than Pakistani mango.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

OMG...I'm happy and sad that the time..I spent so many years in USA without my sweetie Pakistani mangoes and as soon as I moved to Sweden, they allowed it ...mere janay ka intezaar ho raha tha 
Anyway, next year, I hope to enjoy them in USA 
Pakistan Zindabad and Mangoes Paindabad 
Aisay moqay par gana tu banta tu hai 






@MastanKhan @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DOTO for life

I hope these mangos get deported by trump so we can eat instead of those infidels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed_Adeel

My relatives in US really miss the Pakistani mangoes because they are not available and the others available are also so expensive. even in UAE Mangoes are not so cheap.


----------



## Counterpunch

Economics aside but trust me American people will be thankful to us for such a precious jewel of a fruit


----------



## somebozo

FalconsForPeace said:


> "The US government has made gamma irradiation of food products a must for importing them to its markets, while Pakistan lacks any such facility. Now three US states have installed Gamma Radiation Processing Plants and they will do irradiation on their own," a senior official of the Punjab Agriculture Department told APP here on Monday.



We take pride on being a nuclear armed nation but lack such vital facility for exporting of food products..shame

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

i haven't eaten pakistan mango in a while, send me some too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Citizen of Pakistan

oh man they have been available in Canada for a while now, along with falsey and jamun.


----------



## shah1398

FalconsForPeace said:


> "The US government has made gamma irradiation of food products a must for importing them to its markets, while Pakistan lacks any such facility. Now three US states have installed Gamma Radiation Processing Plants and they will do irradiation on their own," a senior official of the Punjab Agriculture Department told APP here on Monday.



U bl...y incompetent nincompoops cant even install such plants which are critical for for food exports rather had been waiting fro the host countries to do so. Can U imagine how much money we cud earn if these plants are installed here in Pakistan? And then U blame the world market for not having demand for our stuff. It clearly shows what our priorities are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

finally getting rid of mexican mangoes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafay.chaudhry

Can't wait ...... but I live in New York ...... am I still gonna get those ...... I belong to the city of mangoes & my father is a land owner but it is sad that I can't have my own father produced mangoes here ..... finally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bashido

Why not in Germany???


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

terranMarine said:


> i haven't eaten pakistan mango in a while, send me some too



Here you have it...







We have excellent mangoes over here, with so much variety...Who knows, may be I will be the one selling this king of fruits in China...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Time for a trip to Toronto to enjoy some good mangoes is coming up soon!


----------



## scionofPakwattan

ABCharlie said:


> Yes, yes, yes!! I am in Texas and I will finally get to eat Pakistani mangoes!!
> 
> There is no better mango than Pakistani mango.



I'll pay double if you can ship some to me in Ohio. lol I havent had a decent mango in 6 year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ABCharlie

Citizen of Pakistan said:


> oh man they have been available in Canada for a while now, along with falsey and jamun.



Faalsay and jaamun! 

When will we get those in USA??


----------



## Johny D

ABCharlie said:


> Yes, yes, yes!! I am in Texas and I will finally get to eat Pakistani mangoes!!
> 
> There is no better mango than Pakistani mango.


Pakistani mango may be good..but dont say there is no better mango than pakistani....may be u can do some research just to know there is a king of mango, much more superior than any other nearest competitor..


----------



## ABCharlie

JD_In said:


> Pakistani mango may be good..but dont say there is no better mango than pakistani....may be u can do some research just to know there is a king of mango, much more superior than any other nearest competitor..



You talking about Alphonso? Yes, Pakistani mango is better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Isotope

Syed_Adeel said:


> My relatives in US really miss the Pakistani mangoes because they are not available and the others available are also so expensive. even in UAE Mangoes are not so cheap.


Yep, sometimes as high as $1.50 for each mango which are imported either from Mexico or South America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Johny D

ABCharlie said:


> You talking about Alphonso? Yes, Pakistani mango is better.


... okay for you...after all its about taste u ve developed and the national pride that comes with few things..nothing wrong in that...we can't call Allah or Jesus to prove who is right..no worries....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ABCharlie

JD_In said:


> ... okay for you...after all its about taste u ve developed and the national pride that comes with few things..nothing wrong in that...we can't call Allah or Jesus to prove who is right..no worries....



Yes, you are right. It has to do with taste development and where you grew up. The mangoes, especially the kind I love in Pak, are sweet but not too sweet. And they are very fragrant. I found Alphonso to be too sweet because I'm more used to the other kinds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Johny D

ABCharlie said:


> Yes, you are right. It has to do with taste development and where you grew up. The mangoes, especially the kind I love in Pak, are sweet but not too sweet. And they are very fragrant. I found Alphonso to be too sweet because I'm more used to the other kinds.


dude..I see you joined PDF in 2009..an year before I joined...but you seem not to be active...busy in studies?


----------



## ABCharlie

JD_In said:


> dude..I see you joined PDF in 2009..an year before I joined...but you seem not to be active...busy in studies?



I joined in 2009 and made a couple posts and then got busy and forgot my password. Even though I followed the forums every now and then, I only recently thought of resetting my password and becoming more active. What can I say, Im a mess like that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

too late, Maxicans have taken over the mango market with improved quality mangos. they are half the price of Pakistani mangos and very close to taste. Here in Canada very few grocers carry Pakistani mangos because they dont sell at CAD 20/a box of 10, as compared to CAD 8/a box of ten Maxican Atulfo Mangos.


----------



## Johny D

ABCharlie said:


> I joined in 2009 and made a couple posts and then got busy and forgot my password. Even though I followed the forums every now and then, I only recently thought of resetting my password and becoming more active. What can I say, Im a mess like that


lol... i thought only my team member is like that ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ABCharlie

xyxmt said:


> too late, Maxicans have taken over the mango market with improved quality mangos. they are half the price of Pakistani mangos and very close to taste. Here in Canada very few grocers carry Pakistani mangos because they dont sell at CAD 20/a box of 10, as compared to CAD 8/a box of ten Maxican Atulfo Mangos.



I dont think Pakistan wants to take over the mango market in USA. They probably want to serve a niche market which is willing to pay the higher price.

And what are you talking about, man? Mexican mangoes are nowhere near the quality of even Indian, let alone Pakistani mangoes. Mexican mangoes are good for making salsa. I live in Texas and get all kinds of Mexican mangoes. They are good for Mexican recipes and maybe some fruit salads.


----------



## khansaheeb

ali_raza said:


> finally getting rid of mexican mangoes



Lol, Trump will be happy with that. Bad news for UK, it will mean less and more expensive mangoes in UK this season  From £1 a mangoe ot will increase to £2 a mango, Man their goes my mangoes.


----------



## ali_raza

khansaheeb said:


> Lol, Trump will be happy with that. Bad news for UK, it will mean less and more expensive mangoes in UK this season  From £1 a mangoe ot will increase to £2 a mango, Man their goes my mangoes.


m nit sure about trump but this mango will flood halal stores across usa


----------



## terranMarine

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> We have excellent mangoes over here, with so much variety...Who knows, may be I will be the one selling this king of fruits in China...



Sorry but the Mango is not the King of Fruits, that title belongs to Durian. Yes to some it smells so bad that they have to throw up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

ABCharlie said:


> I dont think Pakistan wants to take over the mango market in USA. They probably want to serve a niche market which is willing to pay the higher price.
> 
> And what are you talking about, man? Mexican mangoes are nowhere near the quality of even Indian, let alone Pakistani mangoes. Mexican mangoes are good for making salsa. I live in Texas and get all kinds of Mexican mangoes. They are good for Mexican recipes and maybe some fruit salads.



I enjoy eating Atulfo mango just like I enjoy Sindhri mango


----------



## Malik Usman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussain Farooqui

Mr. Trump must be told that fruits have no religion, so Pakistani mangoes must be enjoyed by Mr. Trump himself and all other Americans.


----------



## khansaheeb

Malik Usman said:


> View attachment 380811
> View attachment 380812
> View attachment 380813
> View attachment 380814



Reporting you for psychological torture.


----------

